# Not eating



## waynedutch87 (Apr 9, 2019)

So my puppy's eating has dropped heavily. He is just over 3 months old. He plays fine, loves his walks and enjoys it but not eating right. It's like he is never hungry...

He has had his 2nd vacc 3rd vacc coming 25th of this month... his poop is sometimes solid and sometimes really watery like moosch.

I dont know what to do, I know taking him to the vet would be the right thing but I do have a current cash flow problem, hence why I am seeking answers here.

Please help!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

So many factors here. How much does he actually eat per day? Also the vaccines can cause diarrhea an appetite loss. Could he be being picky on what his food is and will eat other food like snacks or treats?

Joe


----------



## waynedutch87 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes he eats treats and drinks water...if I add chicken and rice to his meal he eats eat...

I put rice with his food...he will take a few bites and then leave it... but if I had feed him he eats it... according to my mom he cries heavily once I leave to work...might depression and stress be a factor here?

It might be the dog food he just does not like...that could also be right?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It sounds very much to me that he is being picky about what he eats. You should be the one who determines what he eats and not visa versa. As long as you are giving him a healthy food without fillers and it meets requirements he should be fine. If he will eat chicken and treats then there is nothing wrong with his digestive track. 
At his age he should be eating 2-3 cups of a nutritional meal a day. Try putting a cup of food in his bowl in the morning. Give him 10-15 minutes to eat it. If he doesn't eat it pick the bowl up and let him go without eating anything else (like snacks or people food). At lunch time, or when you get home from work, put one cup of food in the bowl and see if he eats it. If not pick it up and try the same thing at dinner time. Repeat as needed but don't give in and feed him something else. Remember that a healthy dog will not starve itself. What you are establishing here is that when you put the food down it is time to eat and more importantly, if you don't eat what I feed you, you don't eat. 
This is not cruel or being mean, it is training the dog. Usually the dog will eat within a couple days. As I said, if you pick a healthy food, he will be fine. To answer your last question, it is not so much that he doesn't like the food you are giving him as much as he likes the chicken better and is training you to feed him that. 
Best of luck, let us know how things work out.

Joe


----------



## waynedutch87 (Apr 9, 2019)

I read the same thing today online. I shall do that from tomorrow. Thank you so much for your time Joe.



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## agribalt (Apr 22, 2020)

It is best to consult a veterinarian. I have a puppy, too. Recently, the veterinarian was vaccinated. The puppy had a fever and had swelling at the injection site. Two days the puppy's appetite was low.


----------



## trmpupr (Apr 22, 2020)

How's your pet? Is his appetite back?


----------

